# Road Trip from East Coast to Central Canada



## dreamin (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm planning a 4 week road trip starting mid-September.  We'll be driving mostly through Canada to get to the Maritime provinces on the east coast but will be returning home through the US.  The drive home will be about 2300 miles.  On the last RCI sale I reserved the first week of October at the Suites at Eastern Slope Inn, North Conway, NH.  We would like to spend a few more days west or southwest of this area so that we can do this long, arduous drive in stages.  We like hiking, biking, Fall colours, and exploring.  Can you recommend any locations that will make our drive home more enjoyable?  We could spend a week in another timeshare if available or just a couple of hotel nights in different areas.  We've never been to New England so it's been difficult to research such a large area on the internet.  Thanks!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 11, 2015)

Do you want to stay in New Hampshire or drive through other states? West of Eastern Slope Inn is Pollard Brook (about 45 minutes away) or South Mountain. Farther south in Ashland, NH you have Cold Spring Resort. 

If you head west to northern Vermont you have Smugglers Notch. The Trapp Family Lodge in Stowe is also lovely.


----------



## dreamin (Aug 11, 2015)

No, I do not want to stay in NH.  We would prefer to be at least a day's drive away....6-10 hours.  North Conway to Smuggler's Notch is 2 l/2 hours.  The area looks beautiful though so we might do a day trip in that direction.  Perhaps somewhere in NY or northern PA would work best??


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 11, 2015)

Well, I have not stayed in timeshares in NY or PA- these states are not in not New England. These are considered Mid-Atlantic states.

In NY, there are a couple of timeshares- ex. one in Lake George in the Adirondacks- beautiful area. Also- Hunter Mountain in the Catskills- also a beautiful area.

The Poconos in PA is another popular place.


----------



## traveldaddy (Aug 11, 2015)

*Letchworth state park*

Letchworth would be a great stop for a hike. Maybe map it on Google maps and see if it works for your route without taking you too far off course. 

Not much right around there. You could make it to Erie depending on how long you stop and how many hours of driving you want to do in a day.


----------



## traveldaddy (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry. Reread the post. If you are looking for TS resorts to stay at (not sites to visit) then maybe Ellicottville in NY state?

Not sure about availability though. 

Stop in Erie if you can use points like SPG for hotel stopover.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's the one in Lake George:

http://www.cresthavenlodges.com/ownership/


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's the one in  the Catskills:

http://kaatskillmountainclub.com/


----------



## rod (Aug 12, 2015)

There are timeshares in northwestern Pennsylvania, but I know nothing about them.

There is a timeshare (Apple Valley) in north central Ohio, well located for visiting the Amish communities of Ohio.  The Amish are the members of a very conservative religious sect that avoids the use of electricity and vehicles such as autos and tractors that use internal combustion engines.

There are timeshares in northern lower Michigan - the resorts at Bellaire, Boyne Falls, and Harbor Springs are within a 90 minute drive Mackinaw City, gateway to Mackinac Island, to the north and Sleeping Bear Dunes to the southwest.  You could then continue your trip by driving across the Mackinaw Straits bridge to the upper peninsula of Michigan.  Mackinac, Mackinaw - spelled differently but pronounced the same.


----------



## dreamin (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you!  I like all of these suggestions and have been busily checking availability.  In the past I've been lucky to take advantage of last minute cancellations but these areas are in high demand so it might be challenging to find.  Mpumilia.....I meant to say that the _Northeast_ was a large area to research because I am aware of which states are part of New England.  Sorry to cause that bit of confusion.  Although PA would be ideal location wise, I wasn't too impressed with the quality of the resorts available through RCI.  More research needed.

Vacation Village in the Berkshires has availability but it's in a more southerly direction than my intended route.  The area looks very pretty though, especially in the Fall.  They have a 1 BR with partial kitchen.  Would you recommend this unit?  Most reviews are for a 2 BR or 1 BR with full kitchen.

Our CAN dollar is only worth 75 cents so I'm really having to watch my budget sadly.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 21, 2015)

I have stayed at Vacation Village in the Berkshires and it was nice enough- but I was in a 2 bedroom lock-off, so don't know what the one bedrooms with partial kitchens are like.The area is very pretty in the Fall.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 21, 2015)

The 2 br lock off consists of a 1 br full kitchen and a 1 br partial kitchen.  So you partially stayed in a 1 br partial kitchen.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 22, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> The 2 br lock off consists of a 1 br full kitchen and a 1 br partial kitchen.  So you partially stayed in a 1 br partial kitchen.



Duh- right- how silly of me! Thanks for pointing that out, Tracey!

Yes- the other side was a partial kitchen- our friends stayed in it and liked it. It looked to be pretty nice. Pretty roomy and so forth and the kitchen is just fine for the basics.


----------



## dreamin (Oct 28, 2015)

*Follow-up*

I just submitted a TUG review of the Suites at Eastern Slope Inn, a good resort in a great location.  NH and Vermont were beautiful even though the Fall leaves were about 2 weeks behind normal.  From there I had hoped to get a last minute timeshare in Michigan but none came available.  So we spent a couple of days in the Finger Lakes wine region of NY and had a great time visiting the different wineries.  We also spent 2 interesting days in the Amish area of Shipshewana, IN and then took a route home through the Upper Peninsula of MI.  It was an amazing road trip.....5 weeks, 8100 miles!

This is a photo I took at Diana's Bath in the White Mountains, NH.






[/url]Untitled by Betty, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 28, 2015)

Glad you had a nice trip! It sounds like it was wonderful! I love VT and NH! Stayed in the Suites at Eastern Slope Inn years ago and really liked it. Lots to see and do in the area. Just re-visted Diana's Baths and North Conway last spring. Thanks for posting.


----------

